# Rebound



## RBgirl (Feb 3, 2013)

I am going through a terrible time with my separation. The marriage went from the most amazing sex to sexless. He would withhold affection from me to be vindictive. I don't know if anyone has ever read the book "Five Love Languages" but my love language is personal touch. So sex is important to me. 

I am so lonely. I am so horny. I feel like maybe if I just find someone else and sleep with them I can get over him. BUT, I also am not a cheater and technically we are still married. I would not want to find out he slept with someone else and it makes me feel so guilty. 

Another thing is that I want to have sex with HIM. Is it possible to move on from the marriage and still have an occasional roll in the sack with him? Or am I just setting myself up to be hurt and dissapointed and maybe it would be better if it wasn't a roll in the sack with him per say? 

Has anyone had a rebound fling and it helped you get over your marriage falling apart. Did it help push you to finally sign the divorce papers and stop calling and texing them because you are lonely. I feel so needy and that I think is pushing him further away. I don't think I really deep down want to reconcile so why not?


----------



## not.a.fool (Jan 27, 2013)

It is and always will be impossible to have "sexual" encounters with your ex without it interfering with your mental state, as well as an easy way to catch VD's or become pregnant.


----------

